# Javelina?



## cabrego (Jul 15, 2012)

We have quite a few javalinas at our ranch-anyone have some good prep tips or recipes?  Is it any good to eat?


----------



## ecto1 (Jul 15, 2012)

Eat the small ones after they get too big they are too gamey.  Chicken fry the tenderloin and it is very good.  Females taste much better than males.


----------



## baja traveler (Jul 16, 2012)

The big ones can be eaten also, and they taste awesome - but you have to cook it right. Here's a tried and true method:

Requirements.....A good pressure cooker (I use this one: http://www.allamericancanner.com/allamerican921pressurecanner.htm  )

1-2 onions sliced thick
bag of carrots (cut)
1-2 cans of stewed/diced tomatoes
2-3 diced potatoes
1-2 green pepper (diced)
1-2 Jalapeno (optional)
2-4 cups water
salt, pepper
one Javelina quartered.

Put everything in the pressure cooker and bring to a full head of steam.  Reduce heat and cook for about an hour or until the meat can be pulled off the bone.

Take the meat out and discard the contents of the pressure cooker (all that stuff is what pulls the Javalina flavor out).

Rinse meat under cold water while pulling the meat apart.  The meat should flake off in strips.  Pat meat dry with paper towels and put in individual freezer bags.

When ready, just add some of your favorite sauce (BBQ, salsa etc...) and WOW!  Best meat ever.  Great rolled up in a tortilla or as a sloppy Joe.


----------



## cabrego (Jul 17, 2012)

Thanks for the tips guys- I have never tried preparing one so this will be interesting.  Anyone try smoking javalina?


----------



## baja traveler (Jul 18, 2012)

I didn't have the smoker setup the last time I went out to Arizona, but I'd like to try it sometime. Here is another recipe from the Arizona Game & Fish...

And what to do once you harvest one of these challenging desert dwellers? Here is a recipe to help you get started. As with all game meat, proper care in the field is first and foremost. The dreaded scent gland is a common concern for many new hunters. The best rule to remember is to never touch the area with your hands or knife. When you skin the animal it will come off in that process, leaving the meat untainted.

*BBQ Javelina*
By Glen Dickens

                             Almost All Things Edible, page 3-18, a publication of the Arizona Game and Fish Department.

_This is a tried and true recipe that will make all your javeliina popular with guests. I make it as a take-along pot luck dish, and my crockpot always comes home empty. Any game meat requiring a lot of cooking to be tender will work as well._

3-5 lbs. boned javelina shoulder or ham
2-3 lbs. white onions
20-30 whole cloves
1 qt. favorite BBQ sauce
1 qt. water
Slice and quarter the onions; reserve half the onions in a covered bowl and refrigerate. With a paring knife, make 20-30 small slices in the meat and push a clove into each opening. Arrange half of the remaining sliced onions on the bottom of a crockpot and add meat with the remaining onions on the top. Add water to cover and cook on low for 8 hours or high for 4 hours. Remove meat to cutting board, reserve cooked onions, discard remaining juices. Shred and cut up the meat, being sure to keep visible cooked cloves. Add meat, the cooked onions, the reserved uncooked onions and the BBQ sauce to crockpot. Cook on low heat stirring occasionally for 4-6 hours. Serve on large hamburger buns and re-tell your hunting adventure to friends and family


----------



## azbohunter (Dec 2, 2013)

Did a search for Javelina and found this!

I have harvested at least 20 of these critters here in AZ and have had only one that was gamey tasting, it was a very old boar.

The secret for good Javelina is (and old timer told me) never let the hand that touches the hair touch the meat! Not easy to do but sound advice. I also found that rinsing meat off immediately  after skinning helps to avoid contamination from hair. Javelina have a scent gland that gives off a pungent odor that is/can be quite strong. Because they have poor eyesight they use this scent to keep track of the herd and each other.

I have prepared it many different ways and fed it to a lot of people and I am not sure if there was anyone who could tell that it wasn't just another good red meat. I will add that it make a terrific "green chilli".

I was hoping to find a smoke recipe here and didn't but maybe this may be helpful for someone else when it comes to handling the critter in the field.

I think I will just try a venison recipe and see how it goes when the time comes.


----------



## kc5tpy (Dec 2, 2013)

Hello.  Please don't look at my location and dismiss this.  South Texas boy.  From Mathis cabrego.  I KNOW you know where that is my So. Tx. brother.  Started hunting at age 10.  55 yrs. old know.  Many good points here and those pressure cooker recipes look good.  If I was still back home hunting I'd try a couple.  azbo has you covered on many things also.  Smaller ones are better for the bbq/smoker. That scent gland he talks about MUST! be removed IMMEDIATELY after the kill.  If it is a boar the testicles must also be removed at the same time.  Allow that flea ridden beggar to cool slightly away from your home so that all the fleas leave it before you take it home.  Don't need those at home.  azbo is right about the hand that touches hair and NO HAIR must touch meat. Wash your hands in white vinegar after skinning before touching the meat.  ANY meat with hair on it should be trimmed away.  The truth is that most game animals should be skinned so that hair never touches meat.  These stinky suckers are worse.  They also rub against scent glands in the group to help identify group members and pecking orders.  Now.  Have I put you off trying Javalelina?  Not my intention.  Some folks will tell you that what I have said is based on myths.  I am here to tell ya I had tried and tasted some others and WRONG!!  I have killed and eaten more than my share of 'em and I like 'em.  Follow the guidelines and then cook or smoke as you would with deer or most other game meats.  Following the guidelines and they are not as gamey as deer In my opinion.  They are not a pig so don't expect a pork flavour.  I always just salt and cayenne pepper mine and slow smoke.  I am not overly worried if my smoked game is a little tough.  It's game. Brings out the hunter/caveman thing.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






   Marinades will help to tenderise if you want to do something like a whole leg .  Wrapping in bacon will make it more juciey.  BTW.  I also have a way of cleaning catfish so it doesn't have that bottom feeder, muddy, fishy taste.  Will put my catfish up against any species you chose ( so long as you do not like that strong fishy, muddy taste ). Technique will even improve farm raised catfish.  Just a fact!  Hope this helps.  Good luck.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## leah elisheva (Dec 3, 2013)

Wow Danny, that all sounds so fascinating! You sure know your smoked creatures, and I always love reading all your great info! Now I want to try Javelina!!!

Happy December!!!!!

It sounds good!!!! Cheers! - Leah


----------

